# Review for Kingston FURY DDR5 Review Event



## sygeek (Apr 4, 2022)

_DRAFT_

I'm creating this thread to share my review for the Kingston FURY DDR5 Review Event. The review is still in progress, and I'll be sharing more details over the next few days. Meanwhile, enjoy a few pictures of the components and the build.



Spoiler


----------



## sygeek (Apr 4, 2022)

*Benchmarks

Cinebench scores*
Single CPU: 1964
Multi CPU: 26883

*7-ZIP Benchmarks*







*SSD Benchmarks*




*Games*



*Guardians of the Galaxy*


Spoiler



1080p Maximum Settings, RTX shadows off
05-04-2022, 07:19:00 gotg.exe benchmark completed, 17686 frames rendered in 221.703 s
                     Average framerate  :   79.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   63.9 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  122.9 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   63.4 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   59.3 FPS

1080p Maximum Settings, RTX Full
05-04-2022, 07:09:19 gotg.exe benchmark completed, 79305 frames rendered in 1178.656 s
                     Average framerate  :   67.2 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   43.3 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  143.8 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   46.4 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    8.2 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX reflections off
06-04-2022, 06:09:55 gotg.exe benchmark completed, 6288 frames rendered in 87.781 s
                     Average framerate  :   71.6 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   39.1 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   86.9 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   27.6 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    3.7 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX reflections medium
06-04-2022, 06:08:12 gotg.exe benchmark completed, 1111 frames rendered in 19.594 s
                     Average framerate  :   56.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   47.3 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   61.8 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   28.2 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   27.4 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX reflections very high
06-04-2022, 06:07:02 gotg.exe benchmark completed, 3256 frames rendered in 77.921 s
                     Average framerate  :   41.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   32.3 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   48.0 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :    4.6 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    4.4 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX MAX
06-04-2022, 06:02:37 gotg.exe benchmark completed, 10545 frames rendered in 272.812 s
                     Average framerate  :   38.6 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   28.4 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   83.4 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   31.5 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    4.5 FPS



*DotA2*


Spoiler



1080p, Maximum settings
06-04-2022, 04:50:50 dota2.exe benchmark completed, 32434 frames rendered in 209.094 s
                     Average framerate  :  155.1 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :  100.6 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  257.0 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :  100.7 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   63.0 FPS



*Cyberpunk 2077*


Spoiler



1080p, Ultra, RTX Medium
06-04-2022, 06:15:15 Cyberpunk2077.exe benchmark completed, 2875 frames rendered in 68.297 s
                     Average framerate  :   42.0 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   29.6 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  120.8 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   29.9 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   12.7 FPS

1080p, Ultra, RTX High
06-04-2022, 06:17:40 Cyberpunk2077.exe benchmark completed, 2285 frames rendered in 69.469 s
                     Average framerate  :   32.8 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   22.7 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  120.8 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   23.0 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   11.0 FPS

1080p, Ultra, RTX off
06-04-2022, 06:20:00 Cyberpunk2077.exe benchmark completed, 4540 frames rendered in 68.547 s
                     Average framerate  :   66.2 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   47.4 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  120.8 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   47.0 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   11.7 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX off
06-04-2022, 06:22:12 Cyberpunk2077.exe benchmark completed, 3007 frames rendered in 68.796 s
                     Average framerate  :   43.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   28.2 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  204.4 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   27.9 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   11.8 FPS



*Control*


Spoiler



1080p, Ultra, RTX High
06-04-2022, 05:41:01 Control_DX12.exe benchmark completed, 6097 frames rendered in 117.000 s
                     Average framerate  :   52.1 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   47.3 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   56.3 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   45.7 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   42.5 FPS

1080p, Ultra, RTX Medium
06-04-2022, 05:38:39 Control_DX12.exe benchmark completed, 5831 frames rendered in 84.125 s
                     Average framerate  :   69.3 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   45.8 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   84.1 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :    8.9 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    4.6 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX Full
06-04-2022, 05:51:35 Control_DX12.exe benchmark completed, 1271 frames rendered in 38.797 s
                     Average framerate  :   32.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   29.5 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   36.3 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   27.6 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   14.6 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX Medium
06-04-2022, 05:52:18 Control_DX12.exe benchmark completed, 1387 frames rendered in 33.125 s
                     Average framerate  :   41.8 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   36.8 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   45.1 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   36.3 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   11.9 FPS

1440p, Ultra, RTX Off
06-04-2022, 05:53:18 Control_DX12.exe benchmark completed, 2492 frames rendered in 48.688 s
                     Average framerate  :   51.1 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   47.1 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   64.3 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   44.2 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   36.2 FPS



*The Ascent*


Spoiler



1080p, RTX OFF
06-04-2022, 06:26:51 TheAscent-WinGDK-Shipping.exe benchmark completed, 10558 frames rendered in 86.437 s
                     Average framerate  :  122.1 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :  100.5 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  136.2 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   79.3 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   21.4 FPS

1440p, RTX OFF
06-04-2022, 06:31:00 TheAscent-WinGDK-Shipping.exe benchmark completed, 310 frames rendered in 4.953 s
                     Average framerate  :   62.5 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   30.9 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   72.9 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :    3.1 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    3.1 FPS

1440p, RTX Full, DLSS Balanced
06-04-2022, 06:32:24 TheAscent-WinGDK-Shipping.exe benchmark completed, 5404 frames rendered in 83.890 s
                     Average framerate  :   64.4 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   50.3 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   80.1 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   30.0 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   17.9 FPS



The system easily handles any game you throw at it at 1080p. Even 1440p has reasonable performance, provided you take the time to fine-tune the graphical settings.

*Encoding*
Software used: Shutter Encoder
File details: 22.2 Mb/s 4k H.265 file of duration 45 min 35 s
Time to encode to Apple ProRes: 7min 10sec

Software used: Handbrake
File details: 18.4 Mb/s 4k H.264 file of duration 2 minutes 44 seconds
Time to encode to Fast 1080p30: 49 seconds

*Video Editing with Adobe Premiere Pro*
Video editing was simply a joy. It handled everything I threw at it and playback was always smooth even at 8k. No need to create any proxies!



*Conclusion*
This system is already a beast and being powered by a DDR5 RAM takes it up another level! It shrugged off every use-case I could think off and then some. Would I recommend a similar setup powered by Kingston's DDR5 RAM to anyone else? If you've got the bucks, think no further! And the question for me is, how did this experience affect me? Am I a better person now? Well, debatable. But more importantly, did I become a better gamer? Well, you be the judge:


----------

